# Merry Christmas to ME!



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Added another P9S in .45 ACP the other night. Had one that was just too clean and pretty to use, but this one is even cleaner - NO signs of use and just a verrrry slight sign of the magazines ever being loaded. Now the other can come out of the shadows...maybe. Still have that 9mm P9S to play around with.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

